# It's good to be free...



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

even when I still love the dirty lowdown...opps I got carried away ;o) I have been through the coldest 6 months I could have ever imagined. When my unhappy H left without a single solitary word...I did not know how to face the world for the embarassment, nor how I could forget what we had...now I remember clearer and it wasn't so good ;0) I see so many who were there for me on this site have moved on and now it is my priviledge to share with those hurting that is really does get better and becomes clearer, and you stop crying, and you eat meals that are tasty, and you go to work and the people stop talking about you as time goes by, you go to the movies again (even if by yourself), You enjoy your children if you have them and even enjoy that you don't....if you don't,You make plans and you LIVE. So many people helped me get through the darkness and come to the light and I am forever thankful for this site, family and friends. I hope they are helpful in the struggles we all face.

On my FB page I come across some of the most basic but helpful thoughts and I would like to share a couple. I print them and anytime I am feeling low or less than...I refer to these and I get a boost of something onthe inside that lets me know everything is OK and I am in charge of me and with the help of my Lord and Savior I can conqueror all these ills.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

I love this one 








And this is so true


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. Really like that last one too.


----------



## Suemolly (Jun 19, 2011)

You are lucky to be healing after 6 months. Its been 5 1/2 for me...and it is still every bit as painful. 

But love the one about "feeding your faith".


----------

